# Good value in Superquinn.



## Slash (7 Oct 2009)

Superquinn have a wine promotion which includes a Guigal Cotes du Rhone at EUR10 per bottle, which is a good price. This wine is frequently recommended in the press as a good wine with turkey. 


(I have no connection with Superquinn.)


----------

